# 2002 Nissan Frontier Shake/Jerk



## coduncan33 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a 2002 Nissan frontier 2.4L Automatic. On take off it has a hesitation and about 45MPH the whole truck shakes. If I let off the gas or give it more gas it stops. The check engine light is on and reads a misfire on cylinder #1. I have Changed the plugs, wires, distributor cap, and rotary button. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

need to clean the EGR ports. The are little allen head screws in the top of the intake runners.


----------



## coduncan33 (Jan 10, 2014)

I see how cleaning the egr ports could help with the hesitation and the misfire. But if they are clogged would that cause the shaking or could that possibly be a different issue? I have not cleaned them yet but will let you know if that helped when I get a chance to do so.


----------



## coduncan33 (Jan 10, 2014)

before I attempt to clean the ports, is there a specific way to do this? I have read that when you take out the allen head screws there is a small hole that could be clogged which will need to be unclogged by possibly sticking something small through the hole such as a small screw driver to knock the carbon out. Is this correct?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That's it, just make sure to have a magnet ready to catch the plugs. Those puppies like to fall into the crappiest places. AS for the ports, I use a pipe cleaner with a little carb cleaner. Not too much or you'll not like the sounds it makes when you start it back up.


----------



## sidclaim (Jul 16, 2009)

I had the same problem, I have 99 Nissan Frontier, 4 cylinder. Idle is pretty good, quite. When I drive it shakes. I replaced plugs, wires, rotor and cap. cleaned MAF and air intake temp. sensors. At idle, I pulled my spark plug wires one at a time. You will hear a difference or shake, that means its good. Do the same procedure on your fuel injectors, pull or disconnect the wire, you will hear the difference. They all tested good. I replaced the fuel filter and it ran good now. I'm still figuring out my SEL (P0400), EGR on my truck.


----------

